# guppy fry



## lovemypets73 (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyone here has been so helpful and answers all my questions. I have one more. I have about 50 newborn guppy fry. How long before all of them will become breeders. Males mature when, females drops babies when
:fish9:
great website.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

lovemypets73 said:


> Everyone here has been so helpful and answers all my questions. I have one more. I have about 50 newborn guppy fry. How long before all of them will become breeders. Males mature when, females drops babies when
> :fish9:
> great website.


Hello love...

Males reach maturity at 2 to 3 months, females take twice that long, about 6 months.

B


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The timelines above are good, but they will need very clean water to develop at a normal rate - lots of room and very clean water. When I am raising livebearer fry, I do 40% water changes once or twice per week, and keep them at one fish per gallon.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

When I was breeding guppies I found the most important factor was not to overcrowd, as navigator black said. 1 fish per gallon max and try to determine how many gallons of water are really in your tank. Anything like gravel or rocks take up space and reduce the true water capacity of the tank.


----------



## lovemypets73 (Apr 23, 2012)

:fish5:I am raising angelfish fry and know how important it is to give them room to grow out. Never thought too much about guppys needing room. I'm going to put them in one of my husbands big coolers grow out tank. It will accommodate a large filter and heater. Didn't realize it will take the female 6 months to have babies. 
See how great it is to have a aquarium fish websitewith knowledgeable folks . 
Tnks again. 
P.S. I just rescued 6 newborn guppy fry, they were swimming top water as I had just put some newly hatched brine shrimp in their tank and they came out of hiding in plants to eat. I'm such a sucker for all god's creater's


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

lovemypets73 said:


> :fish5:I am raising angelfish fry and know how important it is to give them room to grow out. Never thought too much about guppys needing room. I'm going to put them in one of my husbands big coolers grow out tank. It will accommodate a large filter and heater. Didn't realize it will take the female 6 months to have babies.
> See how great it is to have a aquarium fish websitewith knowledgeable folks .
> Tnks again.
> P.S. I just rescued 6 newborn guppy fry, they were swimming top water as I had just put some newly hatched brine shrimp in their tank and they came out of hiding in plants to eat. I'm such a sucker for all god's creater's


Except for the brine shrimp


----------

